# Probably marrying a sociopath



## artycupid (Jan 19, 2011)

Gotta love how 2 days before the wedding when my fiance found out 2 people from my side of the family couldnt make it, said and i quote "they should die in a fire"


----------



## artycupid (Jan 19, 2011)

oh and i am an idiot, i know this


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

You knew you shouldn't marry him long ago. You can still walk away and avoid paying even more for a divorce in the future. You're knowingly setting yourself up to waste days/months/years of your life with someone who thinks only of himself. You really need to see a professional to get your mind in the right place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

At least he's keeping too busy enough with his all night internet chats to actually go set any fires. 

That's a comfort.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

WhereAmI said:


> You knew you shouldn't marry him long ago. You can still walk away and avoid paying even more for a divorce in the future. You're knowingly setting yourself up to waste days/months/years of your life with someone who thinks only of himself. You really need to see a professional to get your mind in the right place.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats a leap, I think.

I know lots of people who use that level of crude thought to get the point across. Most namely would be my brother. He isnt a sociopath, but a recovering crack addict, clean 3 years and has shown he is mature enough to say no, even when drunk. But crack really messes with your brain, and I have heard a lot of sadistic talk from crack addicts.

Is it this one little sentence that worries you, COGypsy? If there is more info you can get great feedback frrom lots of great people here.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

SockPuppet said:


> Thats a leap, I think.
> 
> I know lots of people who use that level of crude thought to get the point across. Most namely would be my brother. He isnt a sociopath, but a recovering crack addict, clean 3 years and has shown he is mature enough to say no, even when drunk. But crack really messes with your brain, and I have heard a lot of sadistic talk from crack addicts.
> 
> Is it this one little sentence that worries you, COGypsy? If there is more info you can get great feedback frrom lots of great people here.


Previous poster with loooongtime history. Writing was on the wall months ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

You have Munchausen's syndrome by relationship. 

It took me a while to figure this out. You thrive on the sympathy you get from people because your husband is a sociopath. 

Perhaps you might find a better means of getting attention. 




artycupid said:


> oh and i am an idiot, i know this


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> You have Munchausen's syndrome by relationship.
> 
> It took me a while to figure this out. You thrive on the sympathy you get from people because your husband is a sociopath.
> 
> Perhaps you might find a better means of getting attention.


Munchausen's by relationship...you should publish that!

So much more distinguished than my assessment of the wedding being more important than the marriage!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Seriously though Artycupid--I know it's a process, but I really do hope that you'll realize sooner rather than later that YOU are so much more important than a fancy dress, a big party or what people "think" your life should look like. 

Your instincts are fighting like hell to tell you something, otherwise you wouldn't even wonder if all these things you keep posting about were "normal" or not. 

We're all telling you the same thing. 

Your friends and family are all telling you the same thing. 

But most importantly, your gut instincts are absolutely screaming these same things at you--which overrides anything the rest of us can throw out there. 

Don't let your intellect and your "good girl" training be what brings you down.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

artycupid said:


> oh and i am an idiot, i know this


No, I don't think that's it at all. I think you need professional help, because the fact you claim to be marrying a "sociopath" means you are sick too.

I'm afraid you're going to be back here in a few months posting how your now-husband is beating the crap outta you. Hope I'm not right, but ....

This man has no appealing qualities, and the things he says are warped, but you're going to marry him anyway. Your life. Your choices.


----------



## Free (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm new and clearly don't get it. Why, exactly, are you marrying him?


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

My recent experiences have taught me one very important thing, and although I know you may not listen to me, I'd like to give you some advice anyway: When you feel like things aren't right, aren't normal, they aren't. Listen to that niggling feeling, that nagging thought, that's telling you you don't really want to be with him. 

This is one more thing added to the list of things that are bugging you. This is your gut, your heart, your head, or maybe all 3 trying to tell you something.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

artycupid said:


> Gotta love how 2 days before the wedding when my fiance found out 2 people from my side of the family couldnt make it, said and i quote "they should die in a fire"


Yep and when you do something he doesn't like he will make the same comments about you. At least you won't be bored. Most sociopaths keep things so chaotic you won't have time to be bored.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

4sure said:


> Yep and when you do something he doesn't like he will make the same comments about you. At least you won't be bored. Most sociopaths keep things so chaotic you won't have time to be bored.


Although I don't know for sure if my stbxh is a sociopath, I can vouch for the chaotic and crazy-making stuff. You should add pom poms to your wedding dress so you can look like a poodle when you jump through all the hoops he'll be holding up to keep you busy.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Cog,
This kind of stuff is ok UNTIL you have children. Putting kids in proximity to someone like this is wrong on so many levels.

=COGypsy;386350]Munchausen's by relationship...you should publish that!

So much more distinguished than my assessment of the wedding being more important than the marriage!
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Very true, but this guy is so busy running off to 'sporting events' and staying up with his internet 'friends', that I doubt procreation is much of a possibility. Besides, why would he want anything around that would take money and attention away from him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

20 Signs That You Are A Psychopath

Slide 3 is semi NSFW


----------

